# Serotta Atlanta, what can you tell me?



## blantonator (Apr 25, 2007)

I picked this bike up from my girlfriend yesterday for anniversary. She wants to road bike with me, and i figured a nice older bike would be better than a low-end new one. It's mostly ultegra 8-speed and rides smooth as silk. If she doesn't like it, I could always resell it and get something different for her. I really can't find any information on it. 

Paid $600

How did i do?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I think you did pretty well. Though the 8-speed stuff is dated, if it works properly it's good stuff. 

The Atlanta is/was a very good bike, not an entry-level bike by any means. It was second to Serotta's flagship, the CSi. I've had several. The Atlanta was my first 'real' bike and did good service for me. It was discontinued in 2000 but they are still highly thought of. The guys on the Serotta forum http://www.serotta.com/forum/ speak well of them. 

Your red/yellow fade paint is classic Serotta.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

If it fits and you purchased a complete bike then you got a great bike at a good price. The F1 fork is a classic.


----------

